# Ann Henebry Rafford



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

*Ann Henebry Rafford passing*

Ann Marie Henebry Rafford of Middletown, Ct passed away on December 18, 2015after a long battle w/ cancer. Ann was born March 18, 1956 at the Quonset Point Naval Air Station in North Kingston RI. to the late Philip Henebry JR. and Lucille Proulx Henebry. She graduated from Valley Regional High School in Deep River, CT and from Case Western University in Cleveland. OH. Ann worked for IBM for 33 years as a project manager among other positions before her retirement in 2010.
Ann was a Pisces.
She loved the water and fell in love w/ sailing as a teenager when the owner of the Essex Junction Theater where she worked took her sailing for the first time. She promised herself from that day she would own a sailboat someday. Over the years she worked her way up from her first 22 foot sailboat to the current 40 footer; acquiring her 50 ton captains license along the way. She also became an instructor Womanship; an organization dedicated to teaching women to sail.
She was a member of Duck Island Yacht Club In Westbrook,CT for many years racing and cruising and where she met her husband Jim. She and Jim retired from racing 10 years ago to focus on cruising with future plans to spend the winters on their boat in the Caribbean. Ann loved the job as navigator. She spent countless hours checking charts and tides to plan a trip. She looked forward to being anchored somewhere remote every weekend from June to October to stay up at night to listen to nature at to look at stars. She continued to sail thru her illness up to this past October when the cancer took her strength. 
The oceans will miss her.
Ann is survived by her loving husband James R. Rafford of Middletown, Ct as well as her siblings Celest Proulx, PHilip Henebry and Mark Henebry.
Service will be on Jan 2, 9 -12 at swan funeral home in Old Saybrook,CT
In liew of flowers memorial contributions in Ann's memory can be made to Mystic Seaport Museum,Mystic,CT


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Sincere condolences.


----------



## Bob142 (May 27, 2012)

I can't imagine your loss...condolences...


----------



## flyrod (Oct 29, 2011)

Jim, my deepest sympathies, having been down this path I know how life altering it is. Keep your friends and family close, they are your best allies. My best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Jim. My condolences.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

My condolences as well. Take care of yourself.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

My condolences on our loss to the sailing community.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

My deepest sympathy, Jim. It is a great loss but she lived her life well. May she have a good passage into the next world.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This is shaping up as a sad Christmas for the East Coast sailing community.

Our condolences to you and your family, Jim.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

So sorry. All the best in the new year.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you. I can only but imagine what you are feeling and can only hope that you find comfort in the memory of the years that you had together, and the love of your family and friends. 

Jeff


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Aw Jim. I'm very sorry for your loss and pain. She sounds like an incredible woman.

God be with you and yours.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss, Jim.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

> She looked forward to being anchored somewhere remote every weekend from June to October to stay up at night to listen to nature at to look at stars.


Splendid woman by the sounds of thing. I too am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

My condolences.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

Sad news, my condolences to you.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Hardest things. My prayers and many others are with you.


----------

